# Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?



## tomsifu (1. April 2019)

*Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

Hallo zusammen,

gerne würde ich mir einen Gaming-Laptop kaufen. Einen Laptop deswegen, da ich 1. mehrere Male die Woche das Gerät zwischen zwei Wohnungen hin- und herschleppen muss und 2. den Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch auch anderweitig brauche.

Bei einem Laptop fürs Gaming hatte ich bis jetzt immer bedenken wegen der Wärmeentwicklung, dem damit verbundenen höheren Verschleiß und der Lautstärke unter Volllast. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Gaming-Laptops? 
Bringt hier eine zusätzliche Kühlung etwas, z.B, solche Kühlständer: KLIM™ Cyclone Laptop Kühler - Maximale Kühlung - 5 Lüfter - Cooling Pad für Computer - Gamer Gaming Blau [ Neue 2019 Version ] ?

Nach etwas Recherche bin ich auf den Shop "PC Zentrum" PCZENTRUM - Konfigurieren Sie die besten PCs und Laptops auf Bestellung aufmerksam geworden, bei dem Gaming-Laptops konfiguriert werden können. Die Rechner werden in England zusammengebaut und nach Deutschland verschickt. Es entstehen wohl keine zusätzlichen Gebühren für die Lieferung. Kennt ihr diesen Shop, habt ihr hier bereits bestellt und Erfahrungen?


So jetzt mal zu dem was ich mir so vorstelle:
Auf dem Laptop sollen aktuelle und künftige AAA Titel laufen, also z.B. künftig Star Citizen oder aktuell Black Desert Online. Der Rechner sollte also potent sein und preislich um ca. 2.500 € liegen.
17 Zoll sollten es schon sein. Ich denke diese Größe ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Mobilität und Nutzen beim Gaming. Bei 17 Zoll macht 4k denke ich noch keinen Sinn, dann schon eher Full-HD 144Hz und G-Sync.

Ich habe mir auf pcz.de mal folgenden Laptop zusammengestellt, Kostet insgesamt: *2.742 € inkl. MwSt* (hier sind 104 € für Gold-Garantie und 1 Jahr Pixelfehler-Garantie drin)

Was haltet ihr davon? Wird der Laptop nicht zu heiß? Sollte ich aus Wärme-, Performance-Gründen einige Teile anders wählen? 
Über Eure Meinung wäre ich sehr dankbar!

*Gehäuse & Display*
Octane-Serie: 17,3"-Full-HD 144Hz 72% NTSC LED-Widescreen matt (1920 x 1080) + G-Sync
*Prozessor (CPU)*
Intel® Core™ i7 Eight Core-Prozessor i7-9700K (3,6GHz) 12 MB Cache
*Speicher (RAM)*
32 GB Corsair 2666 MHz SODIMM DDR4 (2 x 16 GB)
*Grafikkarte*
NVIDIA® GeForce® RTX 2070 – 8,0 GB GDDR6-Video-RAM – DirectX® 12,1
*1. Speicherlaufwerk*
1 TB-WD Blue™ 3D NAND-2,5"-SSD, (bis zu 560 MB/sR | 530 MB/sW)
*2. Speicherlaufwerk*
250 GB Samsung 860 EVO 2,5" SSD, SATA 6 Gb/s (bis zu 550 MB/sR | 520 MB/sW)
*Speicherkartenleser*
Integrierter 6-in-1-Kartenleser (SD /Mini SD/ SDHC / SDXC / MMC / RSMMC)
*AC-Adapter*
1 x 330 W-AC-Adapter
*Batterie*
8-Zellen-Lithium-Ionen-Akku der Octane-Serie (82 Wh)
*Stromkabel*
1 x europäisches Netzkabel, 1 Meter (SchuKo Stecker)
*Wärmeleitpaste*
WÄRMELEITPASTE COOLER MASTER MASTERGEL MAKER
*Soundkarte*
Intel 2 Kanal High Definition-Audio + MIC/Kopfhörerbuchse
*Bluetooth & Drahtlos*
GIGABIT-LAN & WIRELESS INTEL® AC-9260 M.2 (1.73 Gbps, 802.11AC) + BT 5.0
*USB-/Thunderbolt-Optionen*
4 x USB 3.0-ANSCHLÜSSE + 2 x USB 3.1-ANSCHLÜSSE Typ C
*Tastatursprache*
DEUTSCHE OCTANE SERIES-TASTATUR MIT HINTERGRUNDBELEUCHTUNG UND ZIFFERNBLOCK
*Betriebssystem*
Genuine Windows 10 Home 64 Bit – inkl. Einzellizenz [KUK-00001]
*Sprache des Betriebssystems*
Deutschland/Deutschland – Deutsch
*Windows-Wiederherstellungsmedium*
Mehrsprachige Windows 10-Wiederherstellung - unbegrenzte Downloads vom Online-Konto aus
*Bürosoftware*
KOSTENLOSE 30 Tage-Testversion von Microsoft® Office® 365 (Betriebssystem erforderlich)
*Antivirus*
BullGuard™ Internet Security – kostenlose 90-Tage-Lizenz inkl. Gamer-Modus
*Browser*
Google Chrome™
*Notebook-Maus*
INTEGRIERTE 2-TASTEN-TOUCHPAD-MAUS
*Webcam*
INTEGRIERTE 2.0 MP-FULL HD-WEBCAM
*Garantie*
3 Jahre Gold-Garantie (2 Jahre Abholung und erneute Lieferung, 2 Jahre Teile, 3 Jahre Arbeit)
*Garantie gegen fehlerhafte Pixel*
1 Jahr Garantie gegen tote Pixel inkl. Arbeits- und Transportkosten
*Lieferung*
2 TAGE VERSANDWEG NACH DEUTSCHLAND
*Herstellungszeit*
Standardmodell – Rund 4 bis 6 Arbeitstage


----------



## fotoman (1. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r Gaming sinnvoll?*

Tolle Adresse
Frankfurt am Main
Hesse

Und Postadresse in GB. Da kannst Du jetzt auf den nicht kommenden Brexit spekulieren und u.U. Geld sparen. Oder Du suchst Dir einen deutschen Händler, der vieleicht sogar noch mit einem deutschen Laptop-Hersteller zusammen arbetiet (keine Ahnung ob Schenker auch einen Direktvertrieb hat, die Schenker XMG lassen sich zumindest auch vergleichbar ausstatten) und hast damit im wohl befürchteten Garantiefall im 3. Jahr eine Deutsche Versandadresse. Auch bei 2 Jahren "vor Ort" Abholung würde ich das nur machen, wenn der Zoll in Fußreichweite ist und nicht, wie bei mir, 25 km entfernt.

Du kannst ja mal z.B. hier
XMG ULTRA 17 Laptop
konfigurieren (wobei ich die 2. SSD aus Kostengründen selber verbauen würde).

Hier noch ein paar Werbeaussagen zum XMG ultra 17
XMG ULTRA 17 - Kompromisslose Gaming-Power im 17,3-Zoll-Grossformat: Mit dem XMG ULTRA 17 geniesst Du aktuelle Spieletitel in bester Darstellungsqualitaet

Bis auf die ältere Grafikkarte und den stärkeren Prozessor gibt es dazu hier auch einen Test
Test Schenker XMG Ultra 17 (i9-9900K, GTX 1080, UHD) Clevo P775TM1-G Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests

59 dB(A) sind schon eine Ansage, und dann stelle ich schon meinen uralten x220 bei Daterlast (mit angeblich 37 dB(A), mittlerweile vermutlich etwas mehr) wegen unzumutbarem Krach in den Nebenraum bzw. beschränke meinen  i9-9900K meist künstlich auf 150W, damit die Gehäuse- und CPU-Lüfter leise bleiben.

Die i7 mag etwas leiser bleiben wie der i9, zaubern kann aber kein Hersteller. Deutlich unterhalb dem "alten" XMG 17 mit i7-8700 würde ich ihn nicht erwarten (48 dB(A) laut Notebookcheck).


----------



## tomsifu (1. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r Gaming sinnvoll?*

vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Den Schenker Laptop habe jetzt mal bei deinem Link vergleichbar konfiguriert. Der kostet dann aber auch bei gleicher Ausstattng ca. 500 € mehr als der Brite.  Einen sehr ähnlichen Schenker gibts auch bei notebooksbilliger.de, allerdings mit HDD + SDD, nur 16GB Arbeitsspeicher und dann auch hier für knapp 350 € mehr als der Brite.
Ich gebe dir schon recht, auf den no Brexit zu hoffen kann auch nach hinten losgehen. Der Zoll ist bei mir >25km weg. ....mmmh

Ist der i7 9700K in Kombination mit RTX 2070 denn nicht auch deutlich kühler als der i9 9900K mit 2080? 
Oder verzichte ich auf Performance und gehe wegen der Wärme und Lautstärke noch weiter runter, auf einen i7 8700 mit RTX 2060? 
Ich habe leider keine Ahnung was mich da erwartet. Die Lüfter sollten schon nicht lauter als die Lautsprecher sein und auch nicht im Sommer meine Bude heizen.

Bringen Kühlständer hier deutliche Verbesserungen?


----------



## seahawk (2. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

Ich finde Laptops mit Desktop Komponenten völlig sinnlos. Meist unerträglich laut (und ja 50db auf dem Tisch sind schlimmer als unter dem Tisch) und oftmals throtteln sie auch noch.


----------



## tomsifu (2. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

was ist denn der beste Kompromiss zwischen ausreichend leistungsstarker Performance für's Gaming und Temperatur und Lautstärke? Ein Desktop funktioniert mangels Mobilität leider nicht.


----------



## seahawk (2. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

Momentan imho der: Test Razer Blade 15 Profi-Modell (RTX 2070 Max-Q, FHD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests

oder der: Test Lenovo Legion Y740-15ICH (i7-8750H, RTX 2070 Max-Q) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests

der Lenovo ist auch nicht flüsterleise, aber immerhin 10db unter einem Schenker mit Desktopkomponenten.


----------



## tomsifu (2. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

hat es einen Grund, dass du 15.6 Zoll Displays rausgesucht hast? Ich dachte eher an 17 Zoll aber wenn das irgendwelche Performance Gründe hat, lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## seahawk (2. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

Hauptsächlich, dass alle bei notebookcheck getesteten 17er mit einer 2070  um 50db im Witcher lagen, was sie für mich unerträglich macht. Die 15"  sind deutlich leiser bzw. fehlen Tests von den 17" Versionen.

Der hat halt ne 2080 max-Q: Test Lenovo Legion Y740-17ICH (i7-8750H, RTX 2080 Max-Q) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## tomsifu (2. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

ok verstehe. Ich habe habe die Modelle miteinander verglichen, dass Razer finde ich schon sehr interessant. Was hältst du von dem 4k Display mit 60Hz, dass soll ja neben der höheren Auflösung auch einen größeren Farbraum abdecken und Farben brillanter darstellen? Würdest du eher auf Full HD mit 144Hz oder 4k mit 60 Hz gehen bei einem 15'' Display?


----------



## H_Hamburg (2. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

Ab welcher Displaygröße 4k Sinn macht ist sicherlich individuell, ebenso wie manch einer keinen MMO-Shooter unter 60Hz spielen würde.


----------



## tomsifu (2. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

bei PC-Zentrum habe ich mir mal einen zum Razer vergleichbaren Laptop zusammengestellt. Dieser hat 32GB (anstatt 16GB), mit 1TB eine größere SSD und liegt unter 2000 €. Er ist damit >500 € billiger als der Razer. 

Was haltet ihr von dem?

*Gehäuse & Display*
Recoil-Serie: 15,6"-Full-HD IPS 144Hz 72% NTSC LED-Widescreen matt (1920 x 1080)
*Prozessor (CPU)*
Intel® Core™ i7-Sechskernprozessor 8750H (2,2 GHz, 4,1 GHz Turbo)
*Speicher (RAM)*
32 GB Corsair 2666 MHz SODIMM DDR4 (2 x 16 GB)
*Grafikkarte*
NVIDIA® GeForce® RTX 2070 Max-Q – 8,0 GB GDDR6-Video-RAM – DirectX® 12,1
*1. Speicherlaufwerk*
1 TB Samsung 860 QVO 2,5" SSD, SATA 6 Gb/s (bis zu 550 MB/sR | 520 MB/sW)
*Speicherkartenleser*
Integrierter 3-in-1-Kartenleser (SD / SDHC / SDXC)
*AC-Adapter*
1 x Netzteil 180 W
*Batterie*
46 Wh-Lithium-Ionen-Akku der Recoil-II-Series
*Stromkabel*
1 x europäisches Kleeblatt-Kabel, 1 Meter
*Wärmeleitpaste*
WÄRMELEITPASTE COOLER MASTER MASTERGEL MAKER
*Soundkarte*
2-Kanal High Def. Audio + SoundBlaster™ Cinema
*Bluetooth & Drahtlos*
GIGABIT-LAN & WIRELESS INTEL® AC-9260 M.2 (1.73 Gbps, 802.11AC) + BT 5.0
*USB-/Thunderbolt-Optionen*
1 x USB 3.1-ANSCHLUSS (Typ C), 2 x USB 3.1-ANSCHLÜSSE, 1 x USB 2.0-ANSCHLUSS
*Tastatursprache*
HINTERGRUNDBELEUCHTETE DEUTSCHE MECHANISCHE PER-KEY-RGB-TASTATUR
*Betriebssystem*
Genuine Windows 10 Home 64 Bit – inkl. Einzellizenz [KUK-00001]
*Sprache des Betriebssystems*
Deutschland/Deutschland – Deutsch
*Windows-Wiederherstellungsmedium*
Mehrsprachige Windows 10-Wiederherstellung - unbegrenzte Downloads vom Online-Konto aus
*Bürosoftware*
KOSTENLOSE 30 Tage-Testversion von Microsoft® Office® 365 (Betriebssystem erforderlich)
*Antivirus*
BullGuard™ Internet Security – kostenlose 90-Tage-Lizenz inkl. Gamer-Modus
*Browser*
Microsoft® Edge (nur Windows 10)
*Notebook-Maus*
INTEGRIERTE 2-TASTEN-TOUCHPAD-MAUS
*Webcam*
INTEGRIERTE 1 MP-HD-WEBCAM
*Garantie*
3 Jahre Standard-Garantie (1 Monat Abholung und erneute Lieferung, 2 Jahre Teile, 3 Jahre Arbeit)
*Lieferung*
2 TAGE VERSANDWEG NACH DEUTSCHLAND
*Herstellungszeit*
Standardmodell – Rund 4 bis 6 Arbeitstage


----------



## fotoman (2. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r Gaming sinnvoll?*



tomsifu schrieb:


> Was hältst du von dem 4k Display mit 60Hz


Ich persönlich finde 4K erst ab 31,5" sinnvoll. Oder am Tablet für Handeingabe per Stift.



tomsifu schrieb:


> dass  soll ja neben der höheren Auflösung auch einen größeren Farbraum  abdecken und Farben brillanter darstellen?


Wie viele Spiele  unterstützen HDR und/oder höhere Farbräume wie sRGB? Ich weiss es nicht,  daher frage ich.



tomsifu schrieb:


> Würdest du eher auf Full  HD mit 144Hz oder 4k mit 60 Hz gehen bei einem 15'' Display?


Da  mir schon  FullHD bei 15,6" zu klein ist, um darauf bei 100% Skalierung  dauerhaft zu arbeiten (ich bin aber keine 30 mehr), würde ich  selbst für Bildbearbeitung auf FullHD (und nahezu 100% sRGB) setzen. Bei Spielen hätte ich  keine Vorteile von 4K. Außer halt, Du kannst für Deien Spiele die obige  Frage nach HDR positiv beantworten, hast regelmäßig passende  Umgebungsbedingungen und das FullHD-Display ist entscheidend schlechter.  Das einzige, was mich von vielen 144 Hz Displays abhalten würde, ist  das Fehlen von IPS. Aber da scheint sich mittlerweile auch etwas geten  zu haben, wie Deine Laptops zeigen.



tomsifu schrieb:


> Bringen Kühlständer hier deutliche Verbesserungen?


Aus der Sicht der Physik können sie m.M.n. nur etwas nützen, wenn der Laptop ohne Zusatzkühler am Unterboden (siehe Notebookcheck) sehr warm/heiß wird. Wenn ich mir die Wärmeverteilung des Lenovo Legion Y740-17ICH unter Last ansehe, muss der ext. Kühler schon sehr speziell darauf abgestimmt sein. Der von Dir genannte mit 5 Lüftern dreht mit mind. 3 Lüftern völlig nutzlos. Entweder hat man ein richtiges Peltier-Element (plus passende Lüfter) im Zusatzkühler oder man belüftet den Laptop mit vorgekühlter Luft.

Ob man damit dann von außen genug (leise) Kühlleistung erzeugen kann, um die 43° so signifikant runter zu kühlen, dass er nur so weit throttelt wie der auf Notebookchekc verglichene Asus ROG ...., wage ich zu bezweifeln.

An dem Vergleich sieht man m.M.n. schön, dass man Geräte mit der identischen CPU gut oder schlecht kühlen kann. Hast Du zu dem Briten schon irgendwelche Tests gefunden?


----------



## seahawk (2. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

Der Ständer hilft nur den Lüftern beim Ansaugen der Luft. Aktiv muss der nicht sein.

4k muss man ebenso nicht haben, aber der Razer ist immerhin leise. Und leise muss man imho haben. 50db auf dem Schreibtisch geht gar nicht.


----------



## tomsifu (2. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Rückmeldung! 

Ich denke mittlerweile auch, dass ich von Full-HD mit 144 Hz eher profitiere als von 4k. 

Zu den Laptops von PC-Zentrum habe ich leider keine wirklich seriösen Tests gefunden. Nur auf der Seite der gamestar habe ich über die Recoil II in 15'' und 17'' Artikel gefunden, allerdings nicht die 2019er RTX Versionen. Im Forum auf der Seite von PC-Zentrum liest man auch einige Rezensionen über die Geräte aber ob die immer objektiv sind wage ich zu bezweifeln. Gerne hätte ich mal einen Vergleich idealerweise auf notebookcheck gelesen.

Hier das was ich gefunden habe:

17''
Recoil II 17 Zoll Gaming-Notebook - Vollwertiger Gaming-PC fuer Unterwegs - GameStar

15''
Recoil II - High-End Gaming mit maximaler Mobilitaet! - GameStar


----------



## H_Hamburg (3. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

Kann man eigentlich eine eGPU (z.B. HP Omen Accelerator) (m)eine GTX1080ti reinpacken und dann die Leistung über Thunderbold auf ein Notebook zaubern?

Wie sieht es mit Streaming Diensten aus, d.h. benötige ich überhaupt noch so viel mobile GPU Power bei gutem Netz?


----------



## seahawk (3. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

Ich habe einen Test gefunden. YouTube

Laut - sehr laut. 

Das Tongfang 15" GK5CN6Z barebone ist immer recht laut getestet worden:

Monster Tulpar T5 (Tongfang GK5CN6Z, i7-8750H, GTX 1060, FHD) Laptop Review - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

Schenker XMG Neo 15 (i7-8750H, GTX 1060, Full HD, Tongfang GK5CN6Z) Laptop Review - NotebookCheck.net Reviews


----------



## tomsifu (4. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

nach langem hin und her denke ich, zum Zocken wäre ein 17'' doch schon nice. Dann habe ich mir diverse Tests durchgelesen und bin auf die MSI GT75 Titan Notebooks gestoßen. 

Da gibt es als Top Modell den i9 8950HK mit einer RTX 2080 (Desktop) GPU und einem sehr aufwändigen Kühlsystem. Dieses Modell ist mir allerdings eindeutig zu teuer und mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit zu laut.

Aber die Titan i9 hat auch eine kleine Schwester, nämlich die MSI GT75-8SF-037 Titan. Die hat einen i7 8750H, eine RTX 2070 (Desktop) GPU und das gleiche Kühlsystem wie die i9 mit 2080. Sollte das Kühlsystem dann bei der i7 nicht richtig effizient und vor allem wesentlich "leiser" arbeiten, was denkt ihr?

Hier die Spezifikation: https://asset.msi.com/pdf/main/de/nb/GT75 8SF-037 Titan.pdf?


----------



## H_Hamburg (5. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*



tomsifu schrieb:


> was denkt ihr?


Wenn du nun beim MSI GT75 8SF-037 - Titan ab €'*'3091,02 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland angelangt bist bedarf es einer extremen Toleranz und vieler Kompromisse, soviel Geld für die gebotene Mobilität auszugeben.

Und für die ursprüngliche Frage


tomsifu schrieb:


> Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?


Sollte hoffentlich 5G schnellstmöglich vorangetrieben werden sehe ich eine Zukunft in Gaming Streaming Plattformen und das damit die Nachfrage nach solchen Systemen zurückgeht. Leider reden wir in Deutschland da nicht über ein paar Monate


----------



## tomsifu (5. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

Klar wäre ein in Deutschland ausgebautes 5G Netz und die Möglichkeit über Streaming Plattformen immer und überall zocken zu können die perfekte Lösung.  Doch wie du selber schreibst, sind wir davon leider noch weit entfernt.

Ein zum Gamen optimierter Laptop ist immer ein Kompromiss. Für meine Anforderung (Mobilität) passt nur leider kein Desktop-PC. Deswegen soll der Laptop eine möglichst gute Desktop-Alternative darstellen. Mit einer so gut wie möglichen Leistung, Qualität, Display-Darstellung etc. bei gleichzeitig erträglicher Lautstärke und Erwärmung. So ein Kompromiss ist dann leider etwas teurer und erfordert Toleranz gegenüber einer im Vergleich zum Desktop erheblichen Preis-/Leistungs-Verschlechterung. Vor allem da der Laptop auch in ein paar Jahren noch aktuelle AAA-Titel sauber und flüssig darstellen soll. Doch diese Nachteile nehme ich wohl oder übel in Kauf wenn das Ergebnis zu meinen Anforderungen passt. 

Daher die Frage, ist der MSI GT75-8SF-037 Titan, der für meine Anforderung beste Kompromiss zwischen Leistung, Qualität, optimaler Darstellung und Lautstärke/Erwärmung als Desktop-Ersatz zum Gamen?


----------



## tomsifu (12. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

ihr schreibt zwar, dass ein Laptop mit Desktop Komponenten keinen Sinn macht, da zu laut und zu heiß aber was haltet ihr von dem Dell Alienware Area 51m?

Der soll laut der Beschreibung und dem Test auf Test Alienware Area-51m (i9-9900K, RTX 2080) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests ein sehr gutes Kühlsystem haben und trotz der hohen Leistung die Temperaturen und Lautstärke sehr gut im Griff haben. 
Man kann wohl die Leistung und Kühlung mit einem Tool sehr gut regeln und z.B. durch undervolt die CPU-Temperaturen auch im OC Modus im Rahmen halten.

Was haltet ihr von dem Laptop, hat den ggf. jemand?


----------



## seahawk (12. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

Der sieht doch geil aus. Und 50db ist gemäßigt für die Power.


----------



## the.hai (12. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

Wie pendelst du denn zwischen den wohnungen? bei nur zwei Standorten, kann man ja lieber bei beiden was vernünftiges hinstellen, eh man nen sehr teuren kompromiss kauft^^

nen laptop lohnt sich doch nur, wenn man wirklich viel unterwegs ist, keine festen wohnungen hat. ich z.b. bin aktuell unter der woche immer in nem hotel, jedes mal ein anderes.


und wenn du mit auto pendelst, dann bau dir nen highend pc im 11er Kasten-format und stell in beiden wohnungen nen monitor hin. fertig.


denn LEICHT und HANDLICH ist so ein Notebook mit maximalen Komponenten aber nun garnicht.


----------



## fotoman (12. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*



tomsifu schrieb:


> ihr schreibt zwar, dass ein Laptop mit Desktop Komponenten keinen Sinn macht, da zu laut und zu heiß aber was haltet ihr von dem Dell Alienware Area 51m?


Ob sowas Sinn macht, musst Du sebler entscheiden.

Ist halt die Frage, was Du mit dem Rechner wie machst, wie oft der auf Hochleistung läuft (wozu sonst die Leistung),  ob Du dabei im Raum bist und/oder einen Kopfhörer nutzt usw (noch mind. 20-3000000 wenn, danns, die nicht nur in der Firma dazu geführt haben, dass unser Demogerät einer mobilen Workstation wieder zurück ging, wir fanden es alle unzumutbar)

Immerhin läuft der Dell wohl bei Höchstlieistung (was für die Grafikkarte wohl nötig ist) immer im Presslufthammermodus, da mag man sich an sowas gewöhnen können.


----------



## tomsifu (12. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

Ich bin selber noch hin- und hergerissen. Bis jetzt hatte ich zum Gamen immer nur Desktop-PC's. Das Problem ist, ich pendel mehrmals die Woche zwischen den beiden Wohnungen. Jedesmal den Desktop abbauen und einpacken um den dann wieder aufzubauen und anzuschließen ist mir bestimmt auf Dauer zu blöd. Deswegen halte ich einen Laptop für die praktikablere Lösung.

Ich dachte auch schon mal an den ASUS ROG Mothership GZ700. Der stellt ja so eine Art Hybrid aus Laptop und Desktop dar. Der ist allerdings noch nicht auf dem Markt und wird vermutlich mein Budget sprengen.


----------



## the.hai (13. April 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Gaming sinnvoll?*

Also ich steig mal direkt auf das ab-/anschliessen ein.

Ich nutze mein notebook mobil für Uni usw, aber zuhause steht nen USB Hub mit Maus und Tastatur, sowie zwei monitore. Also geht das Notebook zuhause eh immer sofort an die "Basis". Das gleiche wäre bei nem Rechner auch kein Ding. Das sind also insgesamt drei/vier Kabel^^

Hast du schonmal an nem Laptop gezockt? Also ich empfinde das mehr als unbequem und mache ich auch sogut wie nie. Also nie ohne Maus und Tastatur.... Dann kann man auch gleich nen schönen grossen Monitor extra nehmen.


wenn man das reine Gewicht vergleicht, ist so ein "highend-Notebook" nicht wirklich leichter als nen sehr guter PC im mini-ITX format (11er Kasten).


----------

